# How to reduce flow rate on a power head?



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Melted said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> first thread here ever, and i love this place. i tried a marineland maxi power head in my 20 gallon (fresh water) and it tossed my substrate around. have you guys done any DIYs on power heads that were too strong to reduce their flow rates? i cant seem to find anything smaller like the hydor pico mini pumps anywhere in stores.
> 
> thanks!


No idea on how to reduce the flow but the Hydor Pico is great. I have one on my 60P and it's prefect (you will still have to reduce the flow a bit as it's still too strong). It's tiny though.

Why not just buy it off of amazon?

Amazon.com: Hydor Pico Evo-Mag 180 Circulation Pump with Magnet Mount for Aquariums and Terrariums 180 GPH: Pet Supplies


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/catalog/product/view/id/1639/

This greatly diffuses the flow. What size PH are you using?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I use a fluval pre filter sponge on the output to greatly reduce the flow, works like a charm and cheap too.


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

hedge_fund said:


> No idea on how to reduce the flow but the Hydor Pico is great. I have one on my 60P and it's prefect (you will still have to reduce the flow a bit as it's still too strong). It's tiny though.
> 
> Why not just buy it off of amazon?
> 
> Amazon.com: Hydor Pico Evo-Mag 180 Circulation Pump with Magnet Mount for Aquariums and Terrariums 180 GPH: Pet Supplies


I guess i will if all is lost with the chances of finding something small enough in stores here.



jmowbray said:


> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/catalog/product/view/id/1639/
> 
> This greatly diffuses the flow. What size PH are you using?


I am using the marineland maxi-jet 400. i prefer to use it in utility mode so that i may attach something to it like a DIY sponge prefilter. i want it in this mode because i dont want my shrimp to be shred.


do you guys think i could some how attach a valve of some sort? it does have that attachment so you can put an air powered sponge filter on it, and make it power head driven instead.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.marineland.com/Products/...ium-powerhead-circulation-pump.aspx#technical

Here is a link to this PH, is it the right one? 

It can be operated in several modes. Some ways move more water for less electricity. I like that idea, but if that is too much flow, then use it the other way, or get a different PH. Smaller. 

A sponge over the intake can slow down the PH, especially a sponge with really fine holes. 

Some power heads have a venturi option. This also slows the water flow. Is this an option on yours? (looks like it might be- but no water flow data)


----------



## Melted (Nov 22, 2013)

Diana said:


> http://www.marineland.com/Products/...ium-powerhead-circulation-pump.aspx#technical
> 
> Here is a link to this PH, is it the right one?
> 
> ...



Yes its that one, except the 600 model. I misread the top of the equipment. I will try both the sponge on the intake as well as the venturi option.


----------



## drparks71 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread but I searched google for this and this was the first one that came up. I ended up solving the problem by cutting a filter sock, sewing the end around a shoe string like a drawstring bag and tying it around the power head. Worked great, so I figured I'd post here if anyone else struck out on google like me, this also had the added benefit of being a water column filter for any debris floating in the tank. To do a quick clean, now I detach the powerhead, use it to stir up the detritus at the bottom of the tank, tie on the filter sock, remount the powerhead and it blows everything into sock. Not as good as a traditional gravel vaccum as some of it settles before moving through the power head, but it's a lot faster.


----------

